# Can't "edit in photoshop" from LR



## MCimagery (Sep 6, 2013)

So about a week ago, the "link" to be able to edit pics in PS seemed to quit working. When I right click - edit in - then click PS, PS opens but won't pull up the image. It's so frustrating since I like to use both in editing many pics. This started when I began importing raw files into LR, so I figured it was the fact PS couldn't open those files. However, I have recently been trying with JPEGs & it still isn't working. Has anyone else had this issue? Please help!


----------



## jameschowe (Sep 6, 2013)

hi
one option is to try this link on adobe's site its is quite detailed http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/edit-photoshop-command-missing-photoshop.html
the seconed option is look at the lightroom prefrences
eidt>preferences look for "external editing" check that photogshop is an option should e the first in the list and if not set it using the addition editor partition

hope this helps 
James


----------



## MCimagery (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for the response. I checked my preferences & PS was definitely the first option. I changed the colorspace option to match your selection as well. It still will not open the file "with LR adjustments." However, now I can open the original file in PS thru LR.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 14, 2013)

I think we'll need a little more information then.  Are you really on 4.0, or have you updated to 4.4?  That would be the first port of call, if you haven't done it already.

Next, which version of Photoshop?  And does it have the latest ACR updates installed?


----------

